# Son's Wedding Pics



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

My oldest son married his childhood sweetheart on Aug 25th... they honored me by asking if I'd take pics for them... here's just a few of the pics I took!

Bear with me... I'm so proud!!

The first few are traditional photos...


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's the cake and the toast... and then a few sillies!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Just a few of me and my Grandangels... it was just a perfect day!!


I have three sons and I now have three beautiful Grand-daughters!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

You did a great job! It looks like y'all had a lot of fun!


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like lots of fun! Thanks for sharing! And congratulations to the newlyweds!


----------

